# L&E is alive!



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 23, 2013)

It seems that the lighting instrument portion of L&E will continue under the ownership of Vision Quest Lighting. News & Updates


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 23, 2013)

That's cool L&E made some good cyc lights at reasonable prices. It would have been a shame to lose that product line completely.


----------



## SteveB (Jan 23, 2013)

The site states that the products they will continue to manufacture is not yet decided.

Hope the MiniStrip is one of them.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 24, 2013)

A hint to the revised product line might be made from looking at the discontinued products versus the not discontinued products. 
The ministrip and most of the cyc lights are still listed, but the fresnels and pc spot are listed as discontinued. Just a guess tho.
Lighting & Electronics - Wappinger Falls, New York


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 24, 2013)

L&E on their Facebook page has indicated that products such as the traditional 6" Fresnel and the Ministrip will still be available.


----------



## RonK (Mar 6, 2013)

The Mini Strip is indeed one of the revived product lines!


----------

